# Installer MANDRIVA sur OS en deuxième partition



## christine magana (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je travaille sur OS et j'aimerais aussi travailler sur LINUX (MANDRIVA 2009)
J'aimerais avoir la marche à suivre si possible pour booter en deuxième partition

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

d'abord bonjour et bienvenue,

je suppose que ce que tu appels OS c'est osX?

et ensuite ma question suivante c'est que vas tu faire avec MANDRIVA parce que tu peux soit faire un dual boot si tu veux faire tourner de grosse applications soit alors simplement le virtualiser... le gros avantage que je vois en le virtualisant c'est que tu n'as pas à tout redémarrer pour passer d'un OS à l'autre!


----------



## christine magana (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Merci pour la réponse, et oui c'est bien OSX Léopard version 10.5.6 que je veux partitioner pour pourvoir travailler sur LINUX, genre UBUNTU MANDRIVA ou autre de chez LINUX afin d'avoir un système d'exploitation qui me permet de faire de la saisie en HTML ou autres, pour pouvoir en final créer mon propre site web.
Voilà sans aucun secret, avec un souhait de réponse de votre part.
par avance encore merci


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

bon et bien moi si j'étais  à ta place je téléchargerais virtual box vue qu'il est gratuit puis une p'tite distrib genre ubuntu ou autre c'est toi qui vois (mais moi c'est ma préférée!) et puis tu t'installes ça et tu vois si ça te convient ou si il te faut plus de puissance mais je pense ça passe!

Enfin quand même t'as quoi matos?


----------



## christine magana (19 Janvier 2009)

OK merci je vais essayé 
je te donnerai des nouvelles


----------



## estcethomas (19 Janvier 2009)

ok pas de soucis! je les attends!


----------

